# question about vals



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm still relatively new to planted tanks and I'm wondering what to do about vals that have grown so tall they are now poking out of the water. Do I just let them continue to grow out of the water, or should I be cutting off the tips so they remain fully submerged?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Just keep letting them grow....if you cut the leaf, the whole leaf is going to die. If they get too tall, you may want to replace them with something else, if you dont have a larger tank to move them to.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

If he has jungle vals you really can't let them keep growing or they wrap around the inside of the tank til the fish can't move.
I trim mine.
They are easy to grow for the most part andd not demanding of light.. 
If I was starting off new with plants I would try to get a smaller val than the jungles. However they are not well labelled in the stores and that is what you often get.


----------



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

Mousey,
As a fellow Torontonian, what would you rate as your top 5 GTA lfs?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I actually live about 45 miles north of Toronto (newmarket).I have had some good luck with fish from Big Al's and Petcetera here.
PJ's has a good selection when I have been into yorkdale but sometimes they have bettas in with tail nippers to the point that I have seen the bettas head down in the corner of the tank with their tails shredded- so they obviously have their idiots too.
I understand there is a very good store near or on parliament street.
I used to get their email of monthly specials, but it has stopped coming. The Willowdale Aquarium club would know the best places.They have a web site too.I gave them 45 gambusia affinis!
They are a good bunch to know as they meet and trade fish and plants.I have spoken via phone to several of the members.The president breeds Bristle nose plecos among other fish.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

I've always trimmed mine, or else let them just cover portions of the surface-my smaller fish like to hang out there.


----------

